
If Trump Is Impeached, It Might Be the End of America - dsego
https://medium.com/@IsaacSimpson/if-trump-is-impeached-it-might-be-the-end-of-america-b7a2243399b7#.lyvbho728
======
m0llusk
The linked article includes a remarkable 62 instances of "Trump" if the title
and the word "Trumpian" are counted.

------
paulpauper
more likely congress will stonewall him than impeach

